# Problem with Maple Story



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

Im having the same problem as MegaZan.
 could someone help me? err. us?
p.s. : mine is windows xp


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

helooo? can someone please help me???


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thats exactly the same thing as mine.
I really want to play this game!
Please help me/us!


----------



## hockeycow19 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hey the same thing happened to my other game but i fixed it, Go into my computer>Local Disk (C:/)>WINDOWS>system32> now check if you have the dll file msvcp80.dll because that is the C++ Runtime Library. If you dont have it, go to http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msvcp80 
and download the dll file once you have it downloaded move the dll (not the zip file) into the system32 folder. restart your computer and it should work. If not, then I dont know what else to do....


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

I have a new problem...
It says :
"Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
(C:\Program Files\Wizet\MapleStory\MapleStory.exe
abnormal program termination"
Please Help Me!!!


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

How would you fix that problem on windows 2000....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

have you tried uninstalling and downloading the newest version?


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

yes...


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/206516/en-us

not the same product but maybe the same problem


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

unforgiven0, I've merged both thraeds together, and closed the others.

Please only create one thread per problem.

Regards

eddie


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

hmm what could it possible be....


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

It doesnt work... I need help on MapleStory not this ROVER program. and it says to contact this dude who works on Rover. So its no use to me. thankyou for trying to help me tho


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

............. do super search lol


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya MegaZan and unforgiven0

Have you both tried hockeycow19's suggestion?

Also, lets see what you have running, as something may be conflicting with it:

go to http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/hijackthis_sfx.exe , and download 'Hijack This!'. 
Doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Scan".

When the scan is finished, the "Scan" button will change into a "Save Log" button. 
Press that, save the log somewhere, and please copy & paste its contents to the forum.

It will possibly show other issues deserving our attention, but most of what it lists will be harmless or even required, so do NOT fix anything yet.

Someone here will be happy to help you analyze the results.

Regards

eddie


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:56:38 PM, on 11/9/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1140576885\ee\AOLSoftware.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Menu\SonyTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Corporation\Picture Package\Picture Package Applications\Residence.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\KhalShared\KHALMNPR.EXE
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\Steam\steam.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_AU&c=Q305&bd=presario&pf=laptop
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/su/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://us.rd.yahoo.com/customize/ie/defaults/sb/msgr7/*http://www.yahoo.com/ext/search/search.html
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.yahoo.com/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - - (no file)
F2 - REG:system.ini: UserInit=C:\WINDOWS\system32\userinit.exe,cmopteg.exe
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn0\yt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPLpr] "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] "C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [snpstd3] C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd3.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE" /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] "C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe" /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LSBWatcher] c:\hp\drivers\hplsbwatcher\lsburnwatcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMEKRMIG6.1] C:\WINDOWS\ime\imkr6_1\IMEKRMIG.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpWirelessAssistant] "C:\Program Files\hpq\HP Wireless Assistant\HP Wireless Assistant.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\Hp\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eabconfg.cpl] "C:\Program Files\HPQ\Quick Launch Buttons\EabServr.exe" /Start
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Cpqset] "C:\Program Files\HPQ\Default Settings\cpqset.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HostManager] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\1140576885\ee\AOLSoftware.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] "C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSKDetectorExe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\SpamKiller\MSKDetct.exe" /uninstall
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w002c308.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w002c308.dll,I2 000f4e600002c308
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w00186fd.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w00186fd.dll,I2 000f4e60000186fd
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w2102226.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w2102226.dll,I2 000f4e6002102226
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w001bfc1.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w001bfc1.dll,I2 000f4e600001bfc1
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w001b06f.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w001b06f.dll,I2 000f4e600001b06f
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w0023a21.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w0023a21.dll,I2 000f4e6000023a21
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w0023faf.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w0023faf.dll,I2 000f4e6000023faf
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w003fed3.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w003fed3.dll,I2 000f4e600003fed3
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w07311e2.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w07311e2.dll,I2 000f4e60007311e2
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w082df2c.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w082df2c.dll,I2 000f4e600082df2c
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w1263468.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w1263468.dll,I2 000f4e6001263468
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w179e3af.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w179e3af.dll,I2 000f4e600179e3af
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w0038d3d.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w0038d3d.dll,I2 000f4e6000038d3d
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w001653d.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w001653d.dll,I2 000f4e600001653d
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w0025941.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w0025941.dll,I2 000f4e6000025941
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w01f0894.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w01f0894.dll,I2 000f4e60001f0894
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w0027843.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w0027843.dll,I2 000f4e6000027843
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w001c186.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w001c186.dll,I2 000f4e600001c186
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpySweeper] "C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeperUI.exe" /startintray
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\VSO\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [OASClnt] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\VSO\oasclnt.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Hardware Abstraction Layer] KHALMNPR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IPHSend] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\IPHSend\IPHSend.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w001ac48.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w001ac48.dll,I2 000f4e600001ac48
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w001846d.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w001846d.dll,I2 000f4e600001846d
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ayuajv] C:\WINDOWS\system32\bhqijx.exe reg_run
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [w0053c16.dll] "RUNDLL32.EXE" w0053c16.dll,I2 000f4e6000053c16
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [New.net Startup] rundll32 C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~1.DLL,ClientStartup -s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [BrowserUpdateSched] C:\WINDOWS\system32\pwinsqaf.exe CORN004
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MSKAGENTEXE] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee\SPAMKI~1\MSKAgent.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Aim6] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\Launch\AOLLaunch.exe" /d locale=en-US ee://aol/imApp
O4 - Startup: Go!Zilla.lnk = C:\Program Files\Go!Zilla\gozilla.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Google Updater.lnk = C:\Program Files\Google\Google Updater\GoogleUpdater.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hp\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech SetPoint.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\SetPoint\SetPoint.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\1.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package Menu.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Picture Package VCD Maker.lnk = ?
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZCYYYYYYYYAU
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download with Go!Zilla - file://C:\Program Files\Go!Zilla\download-with-gozilla.html
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_06\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: UltimateBet - {94148DB5-B42D-4915-95DA-2CBB4F7095BF} - C:\Program Files\UltimateBet\UltimateBet.exe
O9 - Extra button: Noble Poker - {B723B1B8-9788-4684-ADA7-D1DB02E1D516} - C:\Program Files\Noble Poker\casino.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Noble Poker - {B723B1B8-9788-4684-ADA7-D1DB02E1D516} - C:\Program Files\Noble Poker\casino.exe
O9 - Extra button: MANSION - {CD03D14B-0EF6-4f5a-BB81-1ECAFFC676AF} - C:\Program Files\MANSION\FreePoker\MANSION.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: MANSION - {CD03D14B-0EF6-4f5a-BB81-1ECAFFC676AF} - C:\Program Files\MANSION\FreePoker\MANSION.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.Net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: PartyPoker.net - {F4430FE8-2638-42e5-B849-800749B94EED} - C:\Program Files\PartyGaming.Net\PartyPokerNet\RunPF.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: Poker.com - {6FDD5236-C9F0-49ef-935D-385F5E21991A} - C:\Program Files\Poker.com\Poker.exe (HKCU)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://ie.redirect.hp.com/svs/rdr?TYPE=3&tp=iehome&locale=EN_AU&c=Q305&bd=presario&pf=laptop
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/CursorManiaFWBInitialSetup1.0.0.15.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F99} - http://www.miniclip.com/bestfriends/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{28AD7F7F-ED7B-428E-B233-91A83DE1E82E}: Domain = vic.bigpond.net.au
O18 - Protocol: bw+0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw+0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw-0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw00s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw10s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw20s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw30s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw40s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw50s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw60s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw70s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw80s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bw90s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwa0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwb0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwc0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwd0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwe0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwf0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwfile-8876480 - {9462A756-7B47-47BC-8C80-C34B9B80B32B} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\GAPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwg0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwh0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwi0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwj0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwk0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwl0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwm0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwn0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwo0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwp0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwq0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwr0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bws0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwt0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwu0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwv0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bww0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwx0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwy0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: bwz0s - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: offline-8876480 - {7A6CACE2-287F-41A1-B1CF-D112DDF5EB84} - C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\BWPlugProtocol-8876480.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MCD - C:\WINDOWS\system32\s8880ilue8q80.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: MS-DOS Emulation - C:\WINDOWS\
O20 - Winlogon Notify: Run - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LKDIS11n.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: ThemeManager - C:\WINDOWS\system32\gp0ol3d31.dll (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WRNotifier - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WRLogonNTF.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: HP WMI Interface (hpqwmi) - Hewlett-Packard Development Company, L.P. - C:\Program Files\HPQ\SHARED\HPQWMI.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Computer, Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee WSC Integration (McDetect.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\program files\mcafee.com\agent\mcdetect.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee.com McShield (McShield) - McAfee Inc. - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Task Scheduler (McTskshd.exe) - McAfee, Inc - c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mctskshd.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SecurityCenter Update Manager (mcupdmgr.exe) - McAfee, Inc - C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdmgr.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe (file missing)
O23 - Service: Webroot Spy Sweeper Engine (WebrootSpySweeperService) - Webroot Software, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Webroot\Spy Sweeper\SpySweeper.exe

=)


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi unforgiven0 and welcome to TSG,

Eddie asked me to take a look at your log. You have a lot of infection there.

*Click here* to download Look2Me-Destroyer.exe and save it to your desktop.

Close all windows before continuing.
Double-click *Look2Me-Destroyer.exe* to run it.
Put a check next to *Run this program as a task.* 
You will receive a message saying Look2Me-Destroyer will close and re-open in approximately 10 seconds. Click *OK*
When Look2Me-Destroyer re-opens, click the *Scan for L2M* button, your desktop icons will disappear, this is normal.
Once it's done scanning, click the *Remove L2M* button.
You will receive a *Done Scanning* message, click *OK*.
When completed, you will receive this message: *Done removing infected files! Look2Me-Destroyer will now shutdown your computer*, click *OK*.
Your computer will then shutdown.
Turn your computer back on.
Please post the contents of C:\*Look2Me-Destroyer.txt* and a new HiJackThis log.
If Look2Me-Destroyer does not reopen automatically, reboot and try again.

If you receive a message from your firewall about this program accessing the internet please allow it.

If you receive a *runtime error '339'* please download MSWINSCK.OCX from the link below and place it in your *C:\Windows\System32* Directory.
http://www.ascentive.com/support/new/images/lib/MSWINSCK.OCX


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I've also split your posts off into your own thread which is less confusing.


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

uhhh yeah. um. when i downloaded Look2Me-Destroyer I followed all the directions. As soon as I pressed Run as task it came up with the message saying that it would re-open in aproximately 1 min. 3 minutes later and it still hasent come up. Do i have to close every single program? such as Msn Messenger, Virus Protection, etc. ?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

> If Look2Me-Destroyer does not reopen automatically, reboot and try again.


Did you try this?


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

whoops. lol.


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

k so i restart my computer and it still doesnt work. idk what is wrong with this.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try a different tool then.

Download *Combofix* to your desktop.

Doubleclick *combo.exe*and follow the prompts.

*Do NOT click on the window while the fix is running because that will cause your system to hang.*

When finished and after reboot, it should open a log, combofix.txt.

Post this log in your next reply together with a new Hijackthis log.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I received your private message which was rude, IMO. What is your problem? You don't appreciate being helped? I never said it would be a walk in the park.


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

lol. i appreciate it but like... its really confusing and stuff. :S its not letting me open all these programs.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What happens when you try to run the ComboFix?


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

it freezes and comes up with an error


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What does the error say?


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

COMSPEC ERROR!
The above enviroment variable was found to be corrupt.
Combofix has attempted repair & will need to be restarted.
Please run Combofix again and inform the person helping you.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

When you get that error message, run ComboFix again and then press any key to exit.

It should produce a log under: combofix.txt

Please post the contents of that log here.


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

i cant find the file "combofix.txt"


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It should be located in C:\


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

it aint there


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try another program.

Download L2mfix from one of these two locations:

http://www.atribune.org/downloads/l2mfix.exe
http://www.downloads.subratam.org/l2mfix.exe

Save the file to your desktop and double click *l2mfix.exe*. Click the *Install* button to extract the files and follow the prompts, then open the newly added l2mfix folder on your desktop. Double click *l2mfix.bat* and select option #*1* for *Run Find Log* by typing 1 and then pressing enter. This will scan your computer and it may appear nothing is happening, then, after a minute or 2, notepad will open with a log. Copy the contents of that log and paste it into this thread.

*IMPORTANT: Do NOT run option #2 OR any other files in the l2mfix folder until you are asked to do so!*

if you receive, while running option #1, an error similar like: ''C:\windows\system32\cmd.exe
C:\windows\system32\autoexec.nt the system file is not suitable for running ms-dos and Microsoft windows applications. choose close to terminate the application.....then please use option 5 or the web page link in the l2mfix folder to solve this error condition. Do not run the fix portion without fixing this first.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

hmmm I tried to play maple sotyr on a school computer 
but one of tehm had the c++ error and the otehr one said that i was missing a dinput file or something from certain system folders.... weird huh... and my friend also had a c++ error....


----------



## TuNgStEn (Nov 25, 2006)

I have been searching for an answer to this problem for 4 days non-stop. I have done a complete reinstall of windows twice now. 

I tried different drivers. even install the c++ studio (temporarily) with the hope that a missing library was the problem.

NADA ! 
PC specs:
Compaq 5000 series
Win 2k pro
amd 700MHz Duron
Hercules prophet II GTS pro 128 ( yeah i know, but it worked great 4 days ago )
Soundmax intergraded audio

4 days ago this was a stock WinME machine that ran maple story fine.
It was Upgraded and still played the game even better. But some of the systems functions had been corrupted by the upgrade (which does tend to happen). 
So I Reformatted and did a fresh install, driver upgrade, winupdate, the whole schpiel.
Now I get the C++ runtime error.....abnormal program termination. "maplestory.exe"

I have installed the runtime libraries. and tried running through DxWnd. same results. I really am starting to think that it may be an incompatibility problem included with the last update of the installer. If the game was installed and running before, it will still be working now. BUT, if you are performing a fresh install after the 030 update, i crashes. 
Also , the updater will give you an error from canvas.dll.


If an actual solution is discovered.......Please post it. 

P.S. thanks to Cookiegal for the advice.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi TuNgStEn and welcome to TSG,

*Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.
Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This. 
Continue to click *Next* in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the *Select Addition Tasks* dialogue.
Put a check by *Create a desktop icon* then click *Next* again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click *Finish* and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click *Save* to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## TuNgStEn (Nov 25, 2006)

just to clarify...i have been programming and dealing with electronics ( &PCguts) for since the c64/amiga500 / trs80 era . i always keep tools like this and spybot with all updates to most virus programs and some data recovery programs.........blah blah blah in my jump drive. I do try to be prepared.  
 and since this is being typed not said, I feel the need to state the this should all be read with a light inflection. 

here is the report (like i said, it's short)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 11:17:44 AM, on 11/25/2006
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\hidserv.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\pctspk.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smtray.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\RUNDLL32.EXE
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O3 - Toolbar: @msdxmLC.dll,[email protected],&Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\system32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Smapp] C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\Smtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINNT\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CountrySelection] pctptt.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINNT\web\related.htm
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://update.microsoft.com/windowsupdate/v6/V5Controls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1164341722945
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{010997B6-9650-400D-BDB6-F8D5DFC9BFF6}: NameServer = 71.242.0.12,71.252.0.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{010997B6-9650-400D-BDB6-F8D5DFC9BFF6}: NameServer = 71.242.0.12,71.252.0.12
O17 - HKLM\System\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{010997B6-9650-400D-BDB6-F8D5DFC9BFF6}: NameServer = 71.242.0.12,71.252.0.12
O20 - Winlogon Notify: PCANotify - C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\PCANotify.dll
O23 - Service: pcAnywhere Host Service (awhost32) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\pcAnywhere\awhost32.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Display Driver Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINNT\system32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: W2K PCtel speaker phone (Pctspk) - PCtel, Inc. - C:\WINNT\system32\pctspk.exe

I personally don't like this game , but I can't get any programming done (or play my games) until my wife can play maple story on her PC again. I really hope this is just a bad antihacking patch made to the complete install program. I seams to me that any pc running the game in october still runs fine and updates. But, any PC installing the game since then may halt after the Wizet (tm) splash screen. please try the game on your pc to verify this. here is the link
http://download.mapleglobal.com/download/FullVersion/MSSetup.exe
If you can get to a login screen ....It works:up: 
if it fails....the cursor will freeze during the last splash screen and about 20 to 60 seconds later you should get the infamous runtime error.:down:


----------



## unforgiven0 (Nov 4, 2006)

L2MFIX find log 032106
These are the registry keys present
**********************************************************************************
Winlogon/notify:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"=""
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Logon"="WinLogon"
"Logoff"="WinLogoff"
"Shutdown"="WinShutdown"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\MCD]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\s8880ilue8q80.dll"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Logon"="WinLogon"
"Logoff"="WinLogoff"
"Shutdown"="WinShutdown"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\MS-DOS Emulation]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Logon"="WinLogon"
"Logoff"="WinLogoff"
"Shutdown"="WinShutdown"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\Run]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\LKDIS11n.dll"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Logon"="WinLogon"
"Logoff"="WinLogoff"
"Shutdown"="WinShutdown"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\ThemeManager]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\gp0ol3d31.dll"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000000
"Logon"="WinLogon"
"Logoff"="WinLogoff"
"Shutdown"="WinShutdown"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Notify\WRNotifier]
"Asynchronous"=dword:00000000
"DllName"="WRLogonNTF.dll"
"Impersonate"=dword:00000001
"Lock"="WRLock"
"StartScreenSaver"="WRStartScreenSaver"
"StartShell"="WRStartShell"
"Startup"="WRStartup"
"StopScreenSaver"="WRStopScreenSaver"
"Unlock"="WRUnlock"
"Shutdown"="WRShutdown"
"Logoff"="WRLogoff"
"Logon"="WRLogon"

**********************************************************************************
useragent:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings\User Agent\Post Platform]
"{C35B0333-FB9E-FCE3-1C07-912B295A3926}"=""

**********************************************************************************
Shell Extension key:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell Extensions\Approved]
"{00022613-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}"="Multimedia File Property Sheet"
"{176d6597-26d3-11d1-b350-080036a75b03}"="ICM Scanner Management"
"{1F2E5C40-9550-11CE-99D2-00AA006E086C}"="NTFS Security Page"
"{3EA48300-8CF6-101B-84FB-666CCB9BCD32}"="OLE Docfile Property Page"
"{40dd6e20-7c17-11ce-a804-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for sharing"
"{41E300E0-78B6-11ce-849B-444553540000}"="PlusPack CPL Extension"
"{42071712-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Adapter CPL Extension"
"{42071713-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Monitor CPL Extension"
"{42071714-76d4-11d1-8b24-00a0c9068ff3}"="Display Panning CPL Extension"
"{4E40F770-369C-11d0-8922-00A024AB2DBB}"="DS Security Page"
"{513D916F-2A8E-4F51-AEAB-0CBC76FB1AF8}"="Compatibility Page"
"{56117100-C0CD-101B-81E2-00AA004AE837}"="Shell Scrap DataHandler"
"{59099400-57FF-11CE-BD94-0020AF85B590}"="Disk Copy Extension"
"{59be4990-f85c-11ce-aff7-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for Microsoft Windows Network objects"
"{5DB2625A-54DF-11D0-B6C4-0800091AA605}"="ICM Monitor Management"
"{675F097E-4C4D-11D0-B6C1-0800091AA605}"="ICM Printer Management"
"{764BF0E1-F219-11ce-972D-00AA00A14F56}"="Shell extensions for file compression"
"{77597368-7b15-11d0-a0c2-080036af3f03}"="Web Printer Shell Extension"
"{7988B573-EC89-11cf-9C00-00AA00A14F56}"="Disk Quota UI"
"{853FE2B1-B769-11d0-9C4E-00C04FB6C6FA}"="Encryption Context Menu"
"{85BBD920-42A0-1069-A2E4-08002B30309D}"="Briefcase"
"{88895560-9AA2-1069-930E-00AA0030EBC8}"="HyperTerminal Icon Ext"
"{BD84B380-8CA2-1069-AB1D-08000948F534}"="Fonts"
"{DBCE2480-C732-101B-BE72-BA78E9AD5B27}"="ICC Profile"
"{F37C5810-4D3F-11d0-B4BF-00AA00BBB723}"="Printers Security Page"
"{f81e9010-6ea4-11ce-a7ff-00aa003ca9f6}"="Shell extensions for sharing"
"{f92e8c40-3d33-11d2-b1aa-080036a75b03}"="Display TroubleShoot CPL Extension"
"{7444C717-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}"="Crypto PKO Extension"
"{7444C719-39BF-11D1-8CD9-00C04FC29D45}"="Crypto Sign Extension"
"{7007ACC7-3202-11D1-AAD2-00805FC1270E}"="Network Connections"
"{992CFFA0-F557-101A-88EC-00DD010CCC48}"="Network Connections"
"{E211B736-43FD-11D1-9EFB-0000F8757FCD}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{FB0C9C8A-6C50-11D1-9F1D-0000F8757FCD}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{905667aa-acd6-11d2-8080-00805f6596d2}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{3F953603-1008-4f6e-A73A-04AAC7A992F1}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{83bbcbf3-b28a-4919-a5aa-73027445d672}"="Scanners & Cameras"
"{F0152790-D56E-4445-850E-4F3117DB740C}"="Remote Sessions CPL Extension"
"{60254CA5-953B-11CF-8C96-00AA00B8708C}"="Shell extensions for Windows Script Host"
"{2206CDB2-19C1-11D1-89E0-00C04FD7A829}"="Microsoft Data Link"
"{DD2110F0-9EEF-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}"="Tasks Folder Icon Handler"
"{797F1E90-9EDD-11cf-8D8E-00AA0060F5BF}"="Tasks Folder Shell Extension"
"{D6277990-4C6A-11CF-8D87-00AA0060F5BF}"="Scheduled Tasks"
"{2559a1f7-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Set Program Access and Defaults"
"{5F327514-6C5E-4d60-8F16-D07FA08A78ED}"="Auto Update Property Sheet Extension"
"{0DF44EAA-FF21-4412-828E-260A8728E7F1}"="Taskbar and Start Menu"
"{2559a1f0-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Search"
"{2559a1f1-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Help and Support"
"{2559a1f2-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Help and Support"
"{2559a1f3-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Run..."
"{2559a1f4-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="Internet"
"{2559a1f5-21d7-11d4-bdaf-00c04f60b9f0}"="E-mail"
"{D20EA4E1-3957-11d2-A40B-0C5020524152}"="Fonts"
"{D20EA4E1-3957-11d2-A40B-0C5020524153}"="Administrative Tools"
"{596AB062-B4D2-4215-9F74-E9109B0A8153}"="Previous Versions Property Page"
"{9DB7A13C-F208-4981-8353-73CC61AE2783}"="Previous Versions"
"{875CB1A1-0F29-45de-A1AE-CFB4950D0B78}"="Audio Media Properties Handler"
"{40C3D757-D6E4-4b49-BB41-0E5BBEA28817}"="Video Media Properties Handler"
"{E4B29F9D-D390-480b-92FD-7DDB47101D71}"="Wav Properties Handler"
"{87D62D94-71B3-4b9a-9489-5FE6850DC73E}"="Avi Properties Handler"
"{A6FD9E45-6E44-43f9-8644-08598F5A74D9}"="Midi Properties Handler"
"{c5a40261-cd64-4ccf-84cb-c394da41d590}"="Video Thumbnail Extractor"
"{5E6AB780-7743-11CF-A12B-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft Internet Toolbar"
"{22BF0C20-6DA7-11D0-B373-00A0C9034938}"="Download Status"
"{91EA3F8B-C99B-11d0-9815-00C04FD91972}"="Augmented Shell Folder"
"{6413BA2C-B461-11d1-A18A-080036B11A03}"="Augmented Shell Folder 2"
"{F61FFEC1-754F-11d0-80CA-00AA005B4383}"="BandProxy"
"{7BA4C742-9E81-11CF-99D3-00AA004AE837}"="Microsoft BrowserBand"
"{30D02401-6A81-11d0-8274-00C04FD5AE38}"="Search Band"
"{169A0691-8DF9-11d1-A1C4-00C04FD75D13}"="In-pane search"
"{07798131-AF23-11d1-9111-00A0C98BA67D}"="Web Search"
"{AF4F6510-F982-11d0-8595-00AA004CD6D8}"="Registry Tree Options Utility"
"{01E04581-4EEE-11d0-BFE9-00AA005B4383}"="&Address"
"{A08C11D2-A228-11d0-825B-00AA005B4383}"="Address EditBox"
"{00BB2763-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft AutoComplete"
"{7376D660-C583-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"="TridentImageExtractor"
"{6756A641-DE71-11d0-831B-00AA005B4383}"="MRU AutoComplete List"
"{6935DB93-21E8-4ccc-BEB9-9FE3C77A297A}"="Custom MRU AutoCompleted List"
"{7e653215-fa25-46bd-a339-34a2790f3cb7}"="Accessible"
"{acf35015-526e-4230-9596-becbe19f0ac9}"="Track Popup Bar"
"{00BB2764-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft History AutoComplete List"
"{03C036F1-A186-11D0-824A-00AA005B4383}"="Microsoft Shell Folder AutoComplete List"
"{00BB2765-6A77-11D0-A535-00C04FD7D062}"="Microsoft Multiple AutoComplete List Container"
"{ECD4FC4E-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell Band Site Menu"
"{3CCF8A41-5C85-11d0-9796-00AA00B90ADF}"="Shell DeskBarApp"
"{ECD4FC4C-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell DeskBar"
"{ECD4FC4D-521C-11D0-B792-00A0C90312E1}"="Shell Rebar BandSite"
"{DD313E04-FEFF-11d1-8ECD-0000F87A470C}"="User Assist"
"{EF8AD2D1-AE36-11D1-B2D2-006097DF8C11}"="Global Folder Settings"
"{EFA24E61-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}"="Favorites Band"
"{0A89A860-D7B1-11CE-8350-444553540000}"="Shell Automation Inproc Service"
"{E7E4BC40-E76A-11CE-A9BB-00AA004AE837}"="Shell DocObject Viewer"
"{A5E46E3A-8849-11D1-9D8C-00C04FC99D61}"="Microsoft Browser Architecture"
"{FBF23B40-E3F0-101B-8488-00AA003E56F8}"="InternetShortcut"
"{3C374A40-BAE4-11CF-BF7D-00AA006946EE}"="Microsoft Url History Service"
"{FF393560-C2A7-11CF-BFF4-444553540000}"="History"
"{7BD29E00-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}"="Temporary Internet Files"
"{7BD29E01-76C1-11CF-9DD0-00A0C9034933}"="Temporary Internet Files"
"{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497}"="Microsoft Url Search Hook"
"{A2B0DD40-CC59-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"="IE4 Suite Splash Screen"
"{67EA19A0-CCEF-11d0-8024-00C04FD75D13}"="CDF Extension Copy Hook"
"{131A6951-7F78-11D0-A979-00C04FD705A2}"="ISFBand OC"
"{9461b922-3c5a-11d2-bf8b-00c04fb93661}"="Search Assistant OC"
"{3DC7A020-0ACD-11CF-A9BB-00AA004AE837}"="The Internet"
"{871C5380-42A0-1069-A2EA-08002B30309D}"="Internet Name Space"
"{EFA24E64-B078-11d0-89E4-00C04FC9E26E}"="Explorer Band"
"{9E56BE60-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}"="Sendmail service"
"{9E56BE61-C50F-11CF-9A2C-00A0C90A90CE}"="Sendmail service"
"{88C6C381-2E85-11D0-94DE-444553540000}"="ActiveX Cache Folder"
"{E6FB5E20-DE35-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"="WebCheck"
"{ABBE31D0-6DAE-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}"="Subscription Mgr"
"{F5175861-2688-11d0-9C5E-00AA00A45957}"="Subscription Folder"
"{08165EA0-E946-11CF-9C87-00AA005127ED}"="WebCheckWebCrawler"
"{E3A8BDE6-ABCE-11d0-BC4B-00C04FD929DB}"="WebCheckChannelAgent"
"{E8BB6DC0-6B4E-11d0-92DB-00A0C90C2BD7}"="TrayAgent"
"{7D559C10-9FE9-11d0-93F7-00AA0059CE02}"="Code Download Agent"
"{E6CC6978-6B6E-11D0-BECA-00C04FD940BE}"="ConnectionAgent"
"{D8BD2030-6FC9-11D0-864F-00AA006809D9}"="PostAgent"
"{7FC0B86E-5FA7-11d1-BC7C-00C04FD929DB}"="WebCheck SyncMgr Handler"
"{352EC2B7-8B9A-11D1-B8AE-006008059382}"="Shell Application Manager"
"{0B124F8F-91F0-11D1-B8B5-006008059382}"="Installed Apps Enumerator"
"{CFCCC7A0-A282-11D1-9082-006008059382}"="Darwin App Publisher"
"{e84fda7c-1d6a-45f6-b725-cb260c236066}"="Shell Image Verbs"
"{66e4e4fb-f385-4dd0-8d74-a2efd1bc6178}"="Shell Image Data Factory"
"{00E7B358-F65B-4dcf-83DF-CD026B94BFD4}"="Autoplay for SlideShow"
"{3F30C968-480A-4C6C-862D-EFC0897BB84B}"="GDI+ file thumbnail extractor"
"{9DBD2C50-62AD-11d0-B806-00C04FD706EC}"="Summary Info Thumbnail handler (DOCFILES)"
"{EAB841A0-9550-11cf-8C16-00805F1408F3}"="HTML Thumbnail Extractor"
"{eb9b1153-3b57-4e68-959a-a3266bc3d7fe}"="Shell Image Property Handler"
"{CC6EEFFB-43F6-46c5-9619-51D571967F7D}"="Web Publishing Wizard"
"{add36aa8-751a-4579-a266-d66f5202ccbb}"="Print Ordering via the Web"
"{6b33163c-76a5-4b6c-bf21-45de9cd503a1}"="Shell Publishing Wizard Object"
"{58f1f272-9240-4f51-b6d4-fd63d1618591}"="Get a Passport Wizard"
"{7A9D77BD-5403-11d2-8785-2E0420524153}"="User Accounts"
"{BD472F60-27FA-11cf-B8B4-444553540000}"="Compressed (zipped) Folder Right Drag Handler"
"{888DCA60-FC0A-11CF-8F0F-00C04FD7D062}"="Compressed (zipped) Folder SendTo Target"
"{f39a0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64433}"="Channel File"
"{f3aa0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64434}"="Channel Shortcut"
"{f3ba0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64435}"="Channel Handler Object"
"{f3da0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64437}"="Channel Menu"
"{f3ea0dc0-9cc8-11d0-a599-00c04fd64438}"="Channel Properties"
"{692F0339-CBAA-47e6-B5B5-3B84DB604E87}"="Extensions Manager Folder"
"{63da6ec0-2e98-11cf-8d82-444553540000}"="FTP Folders Webview"
"{883373C3-BF89-11D1-BE35-080036B11A03}"="Microsoft DocProp Shell Ext"
"{A9CF0EAE-901A-4739-A481-E35B73E47F6D}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace Edit Box Control"
"{8EE97210-FD1F-4B19-91DA-67914005F020}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace ML Edit Box Control"
"{0EEA25CC-4362-4A12-850B-86EE61B0D3EB}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace Droplist Combo Control"
"{6A205B57-2567-4A2C-B881-F787FAB579A3}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace Calendar Control"
"{28F8A4AC-BBB3-4D9B-B177-82BFC914FA33}"="Microsoft DocProp Inplace Time Control"
"{8A23E65E-31C2-11d0-891C-00A024AB2DBB}"="Directory Query UI"
"{9E51E0D0-6E0F-11d2-9601-00C04FA31A86}"="Shell properties for a DS object"
"{163FDC20-2ABC-11d0-88F0-00A024AB2DBB}"="Directory Object Find"
"{F020E586-5264-11d1-A532-0000F8757D7E}"="Directory Start/Search Find"
"{0D45D530-764B-11d0-A1CA-00AA00C16E65}"="Directory Property UI"
"{62AE1F9A-126A-11D0-A14B-0800361B1103}"="Directory Context Menu Verbs"
"{ECF03A33-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}"="MyDocs Copy Hook"
"{ECF03A32-103D-11d2-854D-006008059367}"="MyDocs Drop Target"
"{4a7ded0a-ad25-11d0-98a8-0800361b1103}"="MyDocs Properties"
"{750fdf0e-2a26-11d1-a3ea-080036587f03}"="Offline Files Menu"
"{10CFC467-4392-11d2-8DB4-00C04FA31A66}"="Offline Files Folder Options"
"{AFDB1F70-2A4C-11d2-9039-00C04F8EEB3E}"="Offline Files Folder"
"{143A62C8-C33B-11D1-84FE-00C04FA34A14}"="Microsoft Agent Character Property Sheet Handler"
"{ECCDF543-45CC-11CE-B9BF-0080C87CDBA6}"="DfsShell"
"{60fd46de-f830-4894-a628-6fa81bc0190d}"="%DESC_PublishDropTarget%"
"{7A80E4A8-8005-11D2-BCF8-00C04F72C717}"="MMC Icon Handler"
"{0CD7A5C0-9F37-11CE-AE65-08002B2E1262}"=".CAB file viewer"
"{32714800-2E5F-11d0-8B85-00AA0044F941}"="For &People..."
"{8DD448E6-C188-4aed-AF92-44956194EB1F}"="Windows Media Player Play as Playlist Context Menu Handler"
"{CE3FB1D1-02AE-4a5f-A6E9-D9F1B4073E6C}"="Windows Media Player Burn Audio CD Context Menu Handler"
"{F1B9284F-E9DC-4e68-9D7E-42362A59F0FD}"="Windows Media Player Add to Playlist Context Menu Handler"
"{1D2680C9-0E2A-469d-B787-065558BC7D43}"="Fusion Cache"
"{2F603045-309F-11CF-9774-0020AFD0CFF6}"="Synaptics Control Panel"
"{640167b4-59b0-47a6-b335-a6b3c0695aea}"="Portable Media Devices"
"{cc86590a-b60a-48e6-996b-41d25ed39a1e}"="Portable Media Devices Menu"
"{5464D816-CF16-4784-B9F3-75C0DB52B499}"="Yahoo! Mail"
"{21569614-B795-46b1-85F4-E737A8DC09AD}"="Shell Search Band"
"{B9E1D2CB-CCFF-4AA6-9579-D7A4754030EF}"="iTunes"
"{DF8FE1FE-F040-4649-A1E3-17D00236C09E}"=""
"{CFDA465C-120B-4EFB-8B33-7372C3B40211}"=""
"{28710882-150A-48A6-A858-2FC774BA822E}"="Viewpoint Photos Shell Extension"
"{FC9FB64A-1EB2-4CCF-AF5E-1A497A9B5C2D}"="Messenger Sharing Folders"
"{7C9D5882-CB4A-4090-96C8-430BFE8B795B}"="Webroot Spy Sweeper Context Menu Integration"

**********************************************************************************
HKEY ROOT CLASSIDS:
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{DF8FE1FE-F040-4649-A1E3-17D00236C09E}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{DF8FE1FE-F040-4649-A1E3-17D00236C09E}\Implemented Categories]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{DF8FE1FE-F040-4649-A1E3-17D00236C09E}\Implemented Categories\{00021492-0000-0000-C000-000000000046}]
@=""

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{DF8FE1FE-F040-4649-A1E3-17D00236C09E}\InprocServer32]
@="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\cdmmdlg.dll"
"ThreadingModel"="Apartment"

**********************************************************************************
Files Found are not all bad files:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\
browseui.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:50a A.... 1,022,976 999.00 K
cdfview.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:50a A.... 151,040 147.50 K
danim.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:50a A.... 1,054,208 1.00 M
dxtmsft.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:50a A.... 357,888 349.50 K
dxtrans.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:50a A.... 205,312 200.50 K
extmgr.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:50a A.... 55,808 54.50 K
frapsvid.dll Thu Oct 26 2006 8:08:36a A.... 40,960 40.00 K
iepeers.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:50a A.... 251,392 245.50 K
inseng.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:50a A.... 96,256 94.00 K
jsproxy.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:50a A.... 16,384 16.00 K
mshtml.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:52a A.... 3,054,592 2.91 M
mshtmled.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:54a A.... 448,512 438.00 K
msrating.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:54a A.... 146,432 143.00 K
mstime.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:54a A.... 532,480 520.00 K
msxml3.dll Wed Sep 13 2006 12:01:56a A.... 1,084,416 1.03 M
msxml4.dll Sat Nov 4 2006 2:14:00p A.... 1,245,696 1.19 M
nwprovau.dll Fri Oct 13 2006 7:35:12a A.... 142,336 139.00 K
pngfilt.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:54a A.... 39,424 38.50 K
shdocvw.dll Mon Sep 4 2006 1:08:02a A.... 1,494,016 1.42 M
shlwapi.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:54a A.... 474,112 463.00 K
urlmon.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:56a A.... 613,888 599.50 K
wincet32.dll Sun Sep 24 2006 5:51:46p A.... 18,944 18.50 K
wininet.dll Thu Sep 14 2006 3:39:56a A.... 658,944 643.50 K
xpsp3res.dll Mon Oct 16 2006 5:21:48a A.... 115,200 112.50 K

24 items found: 24 files, 0 directories.
Total of file sizes: 13,321,216 bytes 12.70 M
Locate .tmp files:

No matches found.
**********************************************************************************
Directory Listing of system files:
Volume in drive C has no label.
Volume Serial Number is 22EF-2126

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\System32

11/15/2006 01:09 PM dllcache
05/24/2005 05:36 AM Microsoft
0 File(s) 0 bytes
2 Dir(s) 2,738,106,368 bytes free


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Close any programs you have open since this step requires a reboot.

From the *l2mfix folder* on your desktop, double click *l2mfix.bat* and select option #*2* for *Run Fix* by typing 2 and then pressing enter, then it will ask for a password enter *bye* (lowercase) then hit enter. Your desktop and icons will disappear (this is normal). L2mfix will continue to scan your computer and when it's finished, it will be ready for a reboot. Press any key to reboot. After the reboot notepad will open with a log. Copy the contents of that log and paste it back into this thread, along with a new HijackThis log.

*IMPORTANT: Do NOT run any other files in the l2mfix folder unless you are asked to do so!*

If after the reboot the log does not open double click on it in the l2mfix folder.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Is it possible that there was a coding error and under certain conditions the program decides not to detect the library and because of that decides that it isnt there??


----------



## TuNgStEn (Nov 25, 2006)

I tried installing the game (fresh download) on my work laptop and it works fine(XP sp2) and then i tried it in Win2k Compatability mode. BING! there is the error. Emails have been sent to Nexon and Maple global regarding this. I will let you all know if a response is given. 

with everything i have read about this online, it would seem that if you experience this problem on xp all you have to do is uninstall, delete the Wizet directory, and redownload/install the game. BUT if you have to wait for the next patch if you have Win2k.

 Unless you are really good with c++ and could trace the problem. 

addendum...
I just installed Maple on my Win2k machine that i just use as a Tivo....and it worked great... it's an old Thunderbird with a All-in-wonder pro 128.
I guess I was Off base with the whole Win2k compatability thing.
- - - sorry ! - - -

I do , however, have two systems to compare that are not too different to compare with each other. I guess i should compare the libraries and registries.
also i will try to get a list of Maple's file dependencies. I think i can get a decent list with process explorer.


----------



## TuNgStEn (Nov 25, 2006)

i oufnd this entry in the system event log

The npkcusb service failed to start due to the following error: 
The service cannot be started, either because it is disabled or because it has no enabled devices associated with it. 

npkcusb.sys is a file in the Program's directory

I am not sure how to rectify this....Is this something that my need to be checked in the registry?


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

did anyone try to change the compatibility mode yet?


----------



## TuNgStEn (Nov 25, 2006)

I tried compatability mode on the XP machine and it crashed with that error when i set it to win2k mode.
Also, I enabled compatability mode on the win2k machine. all modes failed.
95, 98, nt4
I think i might either run a virtual machine or just plain reformat down to win98 ( I don't happen to have an extra XP license just sitting around)


----------



## TuNgStEn (Nov 25, 2006)

here is something to chew on....

check your registry under

HLM\system\currentcontrolset\services\

on 2 XP macines and one win2k machine, I found an entry for npkcrypt
the win2k machine that does NOT work, there was an entry for npkcusb

npkcusb.sys does not have entries on the working machines.

npkcusb.sys, npkcrypt.sys, and npkcryp.dll are installed with maple story. (and other online games like ragnorok). I do not have time tonight to try this.....but I was wondering if Changing the reg entries to suit npkcrypt would clear up the problem.
of course a backup should be made first. you can always boot to the command console and restore the reg.

I have never done such a drastic reg edit before. I think I have to export the working reg entries from the good pc and import them (to the proper key) on the bad pc. 

I am comfortable with the regigistry , but that doesn't stop my hands from shaking.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

hmm i heard this problem might be happening in only win 2000....


----------



## TuNgStEn (Nov 25, 2006)

Inca replied to my email promtply ! Props to those guys!!

they want me to sent them detailed info about the error and copies of the .erl files if the gameguard directory. I made captures of the error screen and the system event entry. 
they will be getting all of that tonight. 

BTW I tried the registry changes and got the same error.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

Inca?


----------



## TuNgStEn (Nov 25, 2006)

the makers of gameguard. the encryption service may be the culprate. 
That's just speculation for now.


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

SOMEONE HACK IT OR SOMETHING lol


----------



## TuNgStEn (Nov 25, 2006)

If I wasn't legitimate then I wouldn't ask for help.

And I certainly would not have asked the makers of Game Guard for help. 

anyway. it has been 2 days since I sent them my info...

how are things going on your end?

| EDIT
\/
FIXED IT!!! Make sure all the files(not the folders) in your maple story folder are write accessible. also, do the same for the maple folder itself.

open you maple folder
highlight the files only
right click on the files
select properties
uncheck READ ONLY
click apply then ok
run and login...
I have read before that some people have to do this every time the restart their PC. 

I don't think people here really needed the "stereo instructions", but you never know who's gonna read this.

good luck unforgiven


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

OMG FINALLY.... now i cna run this on the school computer lol


----------



## candiie (Dec 6, 2006)

TuNgStEn said:


> FIXED IT!!! Make sure all the files(not the folders) in your maple story folder are write accessible. also, do the same for the maple folder itself.
> 
> open you maple folder
> highlight the files only
> ...


hey i've got the same problem as well. it says microsoft visual library runtime error, abnormal termination of program, should be the same as your initial problem.

HOWEVER i followed your steps through every single one, i still can't solve the problem! it's driving me INSANE  this occured only after i downloaded the latest patch. it did not work the first time so i uninstalled the entire game and then reinstalled it: THREE FREAKING TIMES!!!  so now i'm really fed up with it...

okay, inside the C:\ drive of my laptop, i click on program files, find the wizet folder and double click on it.

i have one solitary folder called "MapleStory"

since you said that you would have to make your maple folder write accessible, i right click on the "MapleStory" folder and proceed to properties.

now here is the problem: i realised that if i clicked once on the Read-only box, the green block in the box disappears. i click it one more time, a CHECK MARK appears. if i click it one more time, the green block reappears. thus question A: what's the difference between the check mark and the green block in the attribute read-only?

after i attempt to apply the changes (be it a check mark or a green block) a "Confirm Attribute Changes" window pops up. it reads:
You have chosen to make the following attribute changes:
unset read-only
Do you want to apply this change to this folder only, or do you want to apply it to all subfolders and files as well?
at this point in time, i will be given two choices: Apply changes to this folder only OR Apply changes to this folder, subfolders and files. thus question B: which option do i choose?

upon double clicking the "MapleStory" folder, i enter it and see 5 files, 1 patcher icon, 1 Setup icon, 1 MapleStory icon (for the game), 12 .dll, 1 configuration setting and 1 beige folder called "GameGaurd." thus question C: so i select ONLY the 5 FILES and none of the others and uncheck their read-only attribute?

haha please i hope one of you would be able to help me...i know i know it's ridiculously long winded dont be daunted! it's quite simple!


----------



## Trappestine (Dec 1, 2006)

Candiie, I have the EXACT same problem as you.

I've made two posts on the matter and as of yet I haven't found a solution.

http://forums.techguy.org/games/523127-maplestory-c-runtime-error.html#post4219034
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/523412-read-only-file-difficulties.html#post4222012

I suggest you read the threads post by post to see what I've done and what hasn't worked so far.
It might save you a lot of time.


----------



## candiie (Dec 6, 2006)

hey

i went to the computer servicing center and also the center for the fujitsu problems. you know what bothe the guys told me?

they said that from the description of the problem, it's because a virus or something corrupted that file. then they suggested that the best way i deal with it was to reboot my entire computer so that it can return back to the original factory product...


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

well technically if it returned to the original factory product, then maybe everything will be compatible again, beacsue im sure the game was generally build for the default.

i think the changes are supposed to be for all the subfolders as well candy....
an im 99.999999999 % sure that you have toeave the read only box EMPTY. no checks or boxes lol.


----------



## Trappestine (Dec 1, 2006)

Bump for a solution!


----------



## Daikliaus (Nov 30, 2006)

unforgiven0,

Your PC has been infected with a very, very bad virus called ciadoor. This virus accesses the registry through a system file you can't delete called svchost , the virus modified the registry and locked its editor, so unless you get rid of ciadoor (which is impossible) you will unfortunately, not be able to run maple story. You can format your hard drive, that is an easy way to fix your problem. However, it deletes every file on your Hard Drive. If your up to it Ill let you know how to do it.  It would be better to suggest and alternative,  try Entropia Universe. check out what happened to a EU player: search for Entropia Universe, its the first result..called club neverdie something...but dont worry the game has EXCELLENT real time combat, and its completely free. No monthly fee. You can transfer money you make in the game at a fixed exchange rate of 10 game credits : 1 USD. Its really fun and you can make big ka-ching of it, the player community is one of the best, no scammers Ive run into yet!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

unforgiven0, have you tried the last suggestion that Cookie posted?

Kinda curious about finding a fix for this, as many people all over the web are having the same error, but no solution.

First off, which version of Windows is everyone using? I know you may have said it beofre, but trying to narrow the ideas done 

If XP/2000, try this to pinpoint somethings.

Control Panel | Administrative Tools. Event Viewer. Click on the Application option.

Now, make a note of the date and time of the most recent event. Then, shut the pc down. Restart as normal, and as soon as everything is uploaded, run Maplestory. As soon as you get the error, try and look at the same place in the Event Viewer. if you have to close the error first, then do that.

Is there anything new there? If you can look before closing the error, look again after closing it (something else may be triggered).

Anything that is new, and showing as Warning or Error, rightclick and choose properties. Highlight the description, and press Ctrl C (rightclick and copy won't work), and paste it here. Also, take note of the Event ID number, eg 1100


eddie


----------



## davidinnz (Dec 15, 2006)

My son has just hit this C++ "Abnormal Program Termination" error with MapleStory. He has been playing successfully for a few weeks. Then suddenly yesterday the error started, with no changes to his installation.

The system he runs is: 
Windows 2000, SP4
Intel PIII 800MHz, 256MB
NVidia GeForce4 MX440
Avance AC97 Audio

To fix it, I uninstalled MapleStory, deleted the folders from C:\Program Files\Wizet, logged in as Administrator, reinstalled Maple Story, changed all files to ReadOnly, ran it, allowed all the patches to download and it ran without error. So I logged out and back in as my son's login, and it again ran without error. 

I wonder whether there was a bad "patch"?

david


----------



## PEP (Mar 1, 2006)

davidinnz said:


> My son has just hit this C++ "Abnormal Program Termination" error with MapleStory. He has been playing successfully for a few weeks. Then suddenly yesterday the error started, with no changes to his installation.
> 
> The system he runs is:
> Windows 2000, SP4
> ...


This is something new. There was always a problem from the start with the program, but now we know it could be fixed ... unless youre an exception.


----------



## TuNgStEn (Nov 25, 2006)

check the read/write status after the patch. 
I have read that some people have to change it to "write" every time you play.
Inca never send a final response to my problem, but some of their files(GameGuard) were "read only". I think I changed them also.


----------



## tm209 (Jul 16, 2008)

when i load up the game it says it has know compatibilities and i dont know what they are. what should i do?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome tm209 

What version of Windows are you running? Also, can you post the exact error message that appears?

Regards

eddie


----------

